

8Tracks – Technology stack - uberneo
https://8tracks.com/technology

======
hit8run
I can imagine that it is really hard to maintain the codebase or at least keep
the dependencies up to date. How many devs are working on this project?

~~~
lukeqsee
> I can imagine that it is really hard to maintain the codebase

Can you elaborate on your reasoning? This stack seems like a fairly typical
web-stack, with the addition of Solr.

~~~
hit8run
Sure. Rails: Rails is always moving fast. To keep up to date you will have to
go through some migration pain from time to time. Sinatra: Nice little
framework but you very probably have some redundancy with your Rails code.
Also you need to decide when to use what. MySQL is nice and battle proven but
as there is also Redis added to the mix. So one needs to decide when to use
what. It's not that there is one DB that you work with, data is split into two
different systems. Solr needs to play nice with both dbs I guess? Sidekick
looks like a natural addition and is pretty much a no brainer I guess. There
might be things to consider when updating Rails that affect Sidekick. One
might assume that the frontend part seems to be decoupled from the backend
part but as there is Rails in the backend I can imagine that some parts are
rendered server side and some parts are backbone + mustache (mustache is
another thing added to the mix as backbone has its own templating language
that seems to be replaced here). So this is why I can imagine that it is not
an easy task to maintain the codebase as there are more technology blocks
involved than for example plain rails + mysql.

------
pcx
I loved 8tracks. Got several friends to use it. But about 6 months back the
Android app update screwed up the whole experience. Skipping songs, loading
problems, sign in not working - I waited for several weeks but the experience
was still awful and I had to stop using the app. I think I will try using it
again though, because the content is just amazing.

~~~
timbue
Try InfiniTracks. Basically 8Tracks with a beautiful design.

------
degenerate
It's nice to see a sentence or two on the practical applications, instead of
just a list.

------
gk1
More about their recommendation engine stack:
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/casestudy/casestudy_8tracks](https://www.dominodatalab.com/casestudy/casestudy_8tracks)

------
sancha_
I clicked around and suddenly had multiple tracks playing. No way to stop them
all anymore, other than closing the tab.

~~~
addandsubtract
I had the opposite experience. Tried playing several playlists and nothing
happened. Neither the image nor "Start this playlist" worked. No bueno.

